# Worldmark and Vacation Internationale Update



## JohnPaul (Jan 28, 2018)

Vacation Internationale has posted on their website that the Vi/Worldmark reciprocal exchange program is ending on January 1, 2019.  I don't see any notification on the WM website but there is no availability after December 2018.

Not surprising since this has gotten scaled back so much on both sides.  We are Prestige Platinum with VI so not much value in us booking VI through WM but it was occasionally hardly to book WM through VI, especially when the Camlin was in the program.


----------



## IsaiahB (Jan 28, 2018)

I can confirm this.
Writing on the wall has been the scaling down of the exchanged inventory over the past 5 years.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 29, 2018)

Wonder if this will affect Kapa'a. It is part WM, part VI, and part privately owned but managed by WYN/WM.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Wonder if this will affect Kapa'a. It is part WM, part VI, and part privately owned but managed by WYN/WM.



I don't think it will because VI and WM have inventory in a couple of the same resorts, and often have inventory in resorts that share inventory with other companies and private owners. Kapa'a and the Valley Isle are two resorts that I can think of that have both VI and WM inventory. 

I own both VI and WM and personally like the WM better in every way with the exception of a few resorts like the Sea Village, Valley Isle, Papa Kea and Blue Bird Lodge which are our VI favorites. 

Bill


----------

